# Hp Touchpad Wallpaper Collection



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have started an imgur album of wallpapers that are the Touchpad's Native Resolution, if you would like me to resize a wallpaper for you if your too lazy or just dont want to do it yourself just post a link to it on here and ill upload it to the album when im done resizing it for you, I will be adding more and more over time, in order to set these without crop you need these two apps https://market.andro...HdwYXBwbGllciJd and https://market.andro...lemanager&hl=en installed

Here is the link to the album -


http://imgur.com/BV3T2


Let me know how you like them or if you have any issues These are all mainly set for vertical orientation but on most it shouldn't matter too much, if you know how i should adjust my settings so that i could make them horizontally optimized id like to know that.

Gallery now as All images in higher uncompressed quality!

Torrent link to current pack!! http://www.mediafire.com/?q6vydss6q2621y4


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

i just use multipicture live wallpaper, it formats stuff for me just fine


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well These are Formatted perfect for the tp, no cropping or anything needed, plus that still crops the images somewhat, but if that works for you great, you may still find some cool walls in here


----------



## KeyboardKowboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice quality wallpapers... Thanks...


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

Your Welcome!


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, All Images have been updated with Higher quality versions that have not been compressed in anyway!


----------



## autonymous (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha! I see we have another Gorillaz fan here...Thanks!


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh ya love tthe gorillaz if you have any more quality wallpapers of them post them here so i can resize them! i was not able to find many really good ones lol


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uploaded another 100 or so walls today and will do so again tomorrow!


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uploaded even another 100 or so lol, done for a while with major batches


----------



## dualshotty23 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a psuedo related question. I am trying to create a gallery of wallpapers that I like form pictures I find. I am using 1536x1024 and just resizing them in photoshop but it wants to know what dpi or pixels/inch to use. any answer to this, sorry but I am very new to this stuff. also I can only achieve 1536x1024 if I uncheck the box to constrain proportions, is this what i want to do. thanks in advance.


----------

